# Free shaper and mill plans



## wes

Does anyone know of a site to get FREE plans for a shaper or vertical mill? The more I look at the price of a knew one, the more my wallet hurts. Building one might be cheaper, and I could customize the plans to fit my needs.

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## wes

Ok I guess there are none that are free. Any I could buy? 

Wes


----------



## black85vette

Hmmmm. ???  I have a question Wes; how are you going to build a mill unless you already have one to do the machine work?

Making one out of bar stock would take a pretty good sized mill and really large chunks of metal. Before you find plans why not estimate the size of the metal pieces you will need and look up the prices at an online metal supplier. When you total the cost of the materials and shipping a new mill might not look all that expensive.

Always estimate the materials, tooling and labor before making the first step on any project. If you are anything like me add 30 percent to the materials to allow for the parts you have to make twice. ;D


----------



## rickharris

Try http://www.vintageprojects.com/lathe-milling-plans.html at least it will give you some basics.


----------



## xo18thfa

Here is a little shaper. I am sure you adapt this idea. 

View attachment 2681-HndShaper.pdf


----------



## xo18thfa

Here is another shaper. Kind of old school.

Check out Lindsay Publications. The late Dave Gingery has a series of book on building a shaper, mill and a lathe. You need a small aluminum foundry, but I bet it's possible to do it all with bar stock.

http://www.lindsaybks.com/ 

View attachment 6inShaper.pdf


----------



## wes

Black85vette, me and me Dad own a machine and fab. shop and deal in all kinds of steel. The price won't be a problem there because we order at least 20, 15 foot sections of maybe 10 different shapes and types of steel every week. That cuts down shiping and price of the steel.
xo18thfa,(whatever that means?) I looked at the at the lindsay site and ordered about 10 books. Thanks for that tip.

I'll try to down load the plans given here and see what they look like.

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## black85vette

wes  said:
			
		

> me and me Dad own a machine and fab. shop and deal in all kinds of steel.



OK. Those additional resources make a huge difference.


----------



## wes

black85vette  said:
			
		

> OK. Those additional resources make a huge difference.



Yes they do.

The 6" shaper plans would be some thing to start with, and I have the hand shaper plans already.

I would still like some vertical mill plans if possible.


----------



## John S

Wes,

Sign up here

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dwmill/

It's the Yahoo group for the Dore Westbury mill.

The drawings are in the files section.







John S.


----------



## xo18thfa

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Wes,
> 
> Sign up here
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dwmill/
> 
> It's the Yahoo group for the Dore Westbury mill.
> 
> The drawings are in the files section.
> 
> 
> 
> John S.



John: As I recall there was a casting set for the Dore Westbury. Are those still around?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## xo18thfa

Here are some more I found. These would be fun to do. The main parts would not be too hard to fabricate with silver solder or welding.

Bob 

View attachment MiniHMill1.pdf


View attachment SN22BenchMill1.pdf


View attachment SN22BenchMill2.pdf


View attachment SN244inSlotter.pdf


----------



## John S

Not unless there are some under a bench somewhere as an unfinished project.

Ivan Law who owns Model Engineering Services [ the guy who wrote Gears and Gearcutting ] ran out and didn't want to stock anymore with the influx of cheap Chinese machines.

A lot could be fabricated and possibly use the bed off a Chinese mill ?

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2642&category=

John S.


----------



## gweloboy

Model Engineer has a 'special ediion' that has plans for one using standard steel sections.


----------



## G-Force

I made a 6" shaper from Dave gingery book. The book is only 10-15$. I bought the hole set of 5 or 6 book for 45$. With the hole set you can build an entire machine shop with some basic hand tools and a dril.


----------



## happy hooligan

Looks good, I'm in the middle of building one myself. I hope it turns out as good as yours appears to be.


----------



## Roystanman

xo18thfa said:


> Here is a little shaper. I am sure you adapt this idea.
> 
> View attachment 37808


So I bought an incomplete version of this shaper, I'm just intrigued by them. I know this is a very old thread but does anyone have a complete one?
Thanks
Roy


----------



## salzburg

Look under "Downloads" page 27 , 6" shaper plans.


----------



## ajoeiam

salzburg said:


> Look under "Downloads" page 27 , 6" shaper plans.



"Downloads" - - - - where please?


----------



## salzburg

Click on Forums , scroll down to Downloads and then click on page 27. Simple , No?


----------



## ajoeiam

salzburg said:


> Click on Forums , scroll down to Downloads and then click on page 27. Simple , No?


Hadn't ever used the downloads - - - thanks.


----------

